# Howdy from Oklahoma!



## zeldazara98 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi! I am new to the hobby and am only 16, but I've had mice for a few years. Right now I have sister does, Zelda, a yellow recessive broken, and Zara, a broken black. Zelda is currently pregnant with my only buck Captain Fuzzybottoms(Zhaki). Zhaki is a tri textile tri color male. I haven't been into breeding until this year so I'm defiantly looking for some help on here and hoping to find some people to give me some good advice. I will be culling my runts out as recommended by another breeder and try to find homes for the males before hand as I cannot keep them all. I wouldn't mind trading or selling, but that's something that will have to wait. Thanks!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome1


----------



## Ruth (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello . love the name captain fuzzybottoms


----------

